
34C3: China's “Social Credit Score” Gamifies Government Obedience - robert_foss
https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/8874.html
======
robert_foss
A quick intro to the SCS:

[https://youtu.be/lHcTKWiZ8sI](https://youtu.be/lHcTKWiZ8sI)

